# Tool holders



## Turnaround (Jan 10, 2020)

I have a 14"x 40" Harbor Freight lathe, and I know all the sad tales about Asian lathes are junk and whatever, but how many people get to have a new lathe in their life time.  I did cut a 40" piece of mild steel stock, from 2 1/2" down to 2," and only had three thou run out over the whole length, without using a steady rest, so the Asian lathe is doing a fine job for me.
My problem is finding tool holders that have "straight" square holes for cutting bits that are absolutely horizontal.  I can't use square holes that point, or angle, up. I need my tool holders to point the carbide, or tool steel bits straight out towards the work.  As in being parallel with the floor.  I admit to being somewhat retarded, but some one out there might be able to take pity, and clue me in on the science here.  I have about 20 Ebay, and Craigslist tool holders (of varying tool bit sizes, that point the cutting bit up hill, and this is  just hateful when I try to point the cutting edge just below the centerline of the stock.  I like the old stuff, and have spent hundreds of dollars buying Armstrong, and etc., but for the most part have received these damn uphill tool holders.  I can't regrind the tool bits, as the up angle causes too much metal to be removed from the cutting bits to be usable.  What magic words do I need to know in order to buy tool holders that project the carbide bits out in a horizontal plane rather than this infernal uphill mess.  I have both lantern and Aloris (sp) type holders for my tool holders.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 10, 2020)

I think we're going to need some pictures, or more coffee here.
Most of the 'uphill' lantern style holders I don't think will work well in a QCTP setup.
I've seen 'straight' on lantern style holders that were cut down or had a piece of square stock welded on the side to fit QCTP holders.


----------



## francist (Jan 10, 2020)

You need to search for holders with the “T” designation in in front, as in “T-1-R”. The T stands for Tungsten (as in tungsten carbide), the number is your desired size of holder, and the S, R, or L would designate a straight, right, or left hand holder in that order. They were introduced to be used primarily with the new fangled tungsten carbide tools which worked best without an included rake angle. I use this style almost exclusively on the shaper.

The holders that present the cutter straight are not at all easy to come by and are by far outnumbered by their sloped or raked counterparts. I have found some on eBay but they are few and far between. I have not found a source for new that do not present at the rake although someone else may have.

-frank


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 10, 2020)

Yup, we need some pictures of your holders and set up.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 10, 2020)

We need to educate you about modern tool holders. Those "Armstrong" holders went out when tubeless tires came in. Google Aloris Tool Holder. They are far superior.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 10, 2020)

Are you using the 4 sided rotating tool holder that came with the lathe?


----------

